# Code for levated BP no longer present.



## maryek28@outlook.com (Sep 13, 2018)

*Code for elevated BP no longer present.*

Our provider saw a patient with elevated blood pressure without diagnosis of hypertension. At the follow-up visit the patient's BP was back to normal. What diagnosis code is used for the follow-up? I can't find any personal history codes related to elevated BP. Do I just use R03.0 even though the condition wasn't present anymore?

Thanks!


----------



## klittle72 (Oct 4, 2018)

What about Z09 Encounter for follow-up examination after completed treatment for conditions other than malignant neoplasm?


----------



## twizzle (Oct 5, 2018)

*Elevated BP*



klittle72 said:


> What about Z09 Encounter for follow-up examination after completed treatment for conditions other than malignant neoplasm?


You wouldn't use that code unless the provider treated the problem which is unlikely. I would use the elevated BP code in the office setting; that was the reason for the encounter.


----------



## jhendrix08 (Oct 17, 2018)

I would use the same code; elevated bp without the dx of hypertension


----------



## TPeniston61 (Nov 8, 2018)

*elevated blood pressure*



maryek28@outlook.com said:


> Our provider saw a patient with elevated blood pressure without diagnosis of hypertension. At the follow-up visit the patient's BP was back to normal. What diagnosis code is used for the follow-up? I can't find any personal history codes related to elevated BP. Do I just use R03.0 even though the condition wasn't present anymore?
> 
> Thanks!



Code R03.0, by nature, is a transient code; it is only temporarily elevated, whereas I10, essential hypertension, is a chronic, ongoing condition. If it is no longer present at the subsequent visit, it is my understanding that you wouldn't code it at all. You would just code for the follow-up encounter.


----------

